# species..



## Pete (Mar 11, 2012)

Here, a lesser seen species, _Robiquetia tierneyana_


















_Bulbophyllum sumatranum_






Here a large head of flowers on a 4N _Cattleya amethystoglossa_






_Oncidium croesius_ a nice miniature






a nicely colored _Phalaenopsis bastianii_






_Stanhopea graveolens_










and last but certainly not least, a (very cool) non orchid eek
_Microsorum thailandicum_


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!

Onc. croesus is a beauty!


----------



## cattmad (Mar 11, 2012)

great amthystoglossa, I cant wait until mine start flowering, hopefully this spring


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2012)

Great blooms, Pete!

Thanks for the name: Microsorum thailandicum -- I have one of these but I'd forgotten the name. I think it's in the fern family?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Great blooms, Pete!
> 
> Thanks for the name: Microsorum thailandicum -- I have one of these but I'd forgotten the name. I think it's in the fern family?



Hmmmm.. I was going to post the same thing!! 

BTW Pete, I have the stanhopeia hybrid in a basket w/ sphagnum around the outside. It's making new growths but hasn't flowered yet. Would it be better if I put it in a big slat basket


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2012)

Great minds, Eric! oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 11, 2012)

Ahhhh, to live and grow in Hawai'i. Such beauty


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 11, 2012)

Superb! I can't decide on any favourites.. sumatranum, amethystoglossa, stanhopea! I want them all.....


----------



## keithrs (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Stone (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done!!


----------



## Pete (Mar 12, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Great blooms, Pete!
> 
> Thanks for the name: Microsorum thailandicum -- I have one of these but I'd forgotten the name. I think it's in the fern family?



yes Dot, its a fern. that answer is in its name! Micro =small sorum = referring to the spore baring clusters on the under side of the leaves-they are very small for ferns.


----------



## Pete (Mar 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm.. I was going to post the same thing!!
> 
> BTW Pete, I have the stanhopeia hybrid in a basket w/ sphagnum around the outside. It's making new growths but hasn't flowered yet. Would it be better if I put it in a big slat basket



eric-it should go just fine in that basket, provided the holes are big enought for spikes and the occasional new growth to pop through. and sphagnum is their media of choice, in my experience. maybe try and give it a little more light. those new growths should certainly be blooming size this spring/summer.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2012)

Pete said:


> yes Dot, its a fern. that answer is in its name! Micro =small sorum = referring to the spore baring clusters on the under side of the leaves-they are very small for ferns.



I think I have one of these too, but does it often get a forked leaf like a snake tongue?


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice. My favourite is the first one, _Robiquetia tierneyana_, never have seen that before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2012)

Pete said:


> eric-it should go just fine in that basket, provided the holes are big enought for spikes and the occasional new growth to pop through. and sphagnum is their media of choice, in my experience. maybe try and give it a little more light. those new growths should certainly be blooming size this spring/summer.



OK, thanks, will do this afternoon.


----------



## Martin (Mar 12, 2012)

The Robiquetia is really awesome! Never heard about this species. Where is it from?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 12, 2012)

amethystoglossa for me. If only I had the space!


----------



## fbrem (Mar 12, 2012)

nice stuff you've got there, the Rob. is very cool


----------



## John M (Mar 12, 2012)

All very nice! I like the Bulbo, which is something for me to say!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2012)

Pete said:


> yes Dot, its a fern. that answer is in its name! Micro =small sorum = referring to the spore baring clusters on the under side of the leaves-they are very small for ferns.



That's interesting. Thanks, Pete.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 13, 2012)

Great blooms! I like the Phal!


----------

